

Ask HN: Which audio book did you find is best narrated? - KishoreKumar

	I prefer listening to something than reading. I want to start listening to audio books but main problem with them is if the narrator is not good then its no fun listening. So, I'm looking for some best narrated audio books (genre doesn't matter).
Who is your best audio book reader (narrator)? Can you suggest any best narrated audio books?
======
davidro
I really enjoy listening to pretty much anything the folks at Full Cast Audio
have done; <http://www.fullcastaudio.com/>

Other than their work i've recently listened to Bill Bryson reading his
autobiography, "The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid", as well as Malcolm
Gladwell reading his book, "Outliers".

I usually listen to the previews in the iTunes music store to get a feel for
the narrator.

------
gusecooper
Try "The Knack", written by Norm Brodsky and narrated by Sean Pratt. I've
listened to a ton of audio books and he is one of the best. The book is really
good too.

Here is some of the work Sean's done:
[http://www.audible.com/search/ref=sr_nsrch_lnk_1?searchNarra...](http://www.audible.com/search/ref=sr_nsrch_lnk_1?searchNarrator=Sean%20Pratt&qid=1296396779&sr=1-1)

------
huxley
Theodore Bikel does a great reading of Umberto Eco's The Name of the Rose.

